# The "poo perch"



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi is always standing up on his back legs and he often uses a paw for balance, whether it's on a person or table or cupboards etc. When he stands up it's so straight and his proportions look just like a little person. Clearly cockapoos will evolve over time to walk upright.

Here's Gandhi today watching me make a cup of tea:










I know Ruby does it too.

Does your poo do it?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He is just lovely!!

Yes both of mine do this.. Little poo people


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He's so cute love his color Molly does it too


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

We need photos!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus does not do it because of a strict four paws on the floor policy we had for him as a puppy. The idea of it was to stop him from jumping on people, which he still does, so it was kind of pointless.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I need camera on my forehead but all of the time. Lexi will even hop a little on her hind legs at the pet food store so that she'll reach a little higher than Beemer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's not something I have pictures of because I usually tell them off!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is adorable. Willow and Ozzy do it. Jake only does it to me when he wants to be picked up. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> It's not something I have pictures of because I usually tell them off!!


Haha, different households different rules! Gandhi is allowed to stand up and lean on things but he's not allowed on the sofa! He's not allowed to jump up though, only pop up and stand there in a civilised manner - he just wants to see what's going on. He wouldn't get attention if he jumped up to greet a person, but if I'm sitting on the floor sometimes he stands up like this and rests a paw on my shoulder. It's very cute! This is allowed because I've come down to his level on the floor.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

haha I so agree that their proportions are just like humans when they stand so straight! we call Lady a Fur Person all the time! 

I love that picture it is very cute!
and his colour is so rich!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I've noticed that they tuck their pelvis right under them. Makes them look like little bear cubs trying to climb trees.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww What an absolute stunner he is, just perfect :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes: 

Molly too does this pose ... I love it!! 

xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Had my camera in the kitchen just now and managed to catch Molly with her paws on the counter. She isn't as dainty as Gandhi she uses both paws for reinforcement In the first one I was too late she had already gotten down

Then there is the one where she was just on her hind legs


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Haha, brilliant! Love the last one - little poo person


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Grove said:


> Haha, brilliant! Love the last one - little poo person


It made me laugh cause she was standing so straight good thing she isn't very tall


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

The Popster does it too. 
Amazing how upright she can get. Especially reaching for forbidden items.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> Gandhi is always standing up on his back legs and he often uses a paw for balance, whether it's on a person or table or cupboards etc. When he stands up it's so straight and his proportions look just like a little person. Clearly cockapoos will evolve over time to walk upright.
> 
> Here's Gandhi today watching me make a cup of tea:
> 
> ...


Ruby does do this! Ruby and Gandhi would make a gorgeous couple.
Ruby also does "the ruby dance" 
When she is in the kitchen - usually after treats or titbits, she stands on her hind legs, then I say do the ruby dance & she hops across the kitchen on her hind legs and waving her front paws high in the air!!  very poodley 
I wish I could post videos - I've given up on photo bucket & I can't even see where I start an account on you tube


----------

